# Lassen Volcanic National Park.



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We are squeezing in one more trip before the winter weather begins here in the Sacramento Valley. As some of you may recall we went to Mt. Lassen last year at about the same time. It was perfect! We enjoyed it so much we are going again tomorrow. It will only be for 2 nights, but that's OK. They have already closed the little store at Manzanita Lake and turned off the water for the season, so we'll be dry camping with what water we can carry. We have the generator as well, so no problems with power. Last year at this time there was perhaps 8 other campers. I have some pictures posted from last years trip HERE. Have a great weekend everyone! action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Herbicidal,

Those were great pictures. Enjoy your upcoming trip. Keep us posted.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your trip!! I was at lassen many years ago, it's beautiful.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have a great one, we're out of here this weekend too.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have fun and think of us poor slugs that have to work!!!!

Be safe,

Gary


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks folks! Come 4pm I will doing the







dance (be glad ya'll can't see it in person)

Y-Guy - enjoy your outing as well.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Herb and Steve,

Have great trips this weekend! We will be with you in Spirit! action

Steve, tip a Mike's for me, will ya?









Herb, Beautiful pictures of Lassen. We may have to visit there. Is it a zoo in the summer?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is it a zoo in the summer?


Doug,

Now that's what I call a park! National Park in the Spring, Fall and Winter...and a zoo in the summer. But I have a question. What do they do with all the animals in the other seasons?









Man, wish I had one of those around here.









Mark


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > Is it a zoo in the summer?
> 
> 
> Doug,
> ...


MSWalt, you're killing me!







Doug - I actually haven't been there in the summer for about 15 years! I really don't recall... However, I wouldn't think it would be too bad. It is kind of off the beaten path. Thanks for the compliment on the pictures. I'll post up some more upon our return.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Herb,

I was checking around for info on Lassen, and it looks like there are a couple of different areas that will support TT's within the park. Any opinions on the pros and cons of the different areas?

We like to take short day hikes, and have kids. I, personally, prefer areas that are photogenic (like anyplace in Lassen wouldn't be!). Also, hookups would be preferable, but not necessary.

We usually try to do one 'big trip' a year, and distance wise Lassen would be ideal!









Thanks for any thoughts, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug its been to many years since I've been to Lassen to help, but some of my trips as a caravan director was going from Eugene to Lake Tahoe, Mt. Lassen was a great mid-point stop for us. Going from 89 to 44 to 395 was a scenic drive. Sugar Pine Point at Tahoe is wonderful too. We also stayed at some USFS campgrounds around Hat Creek. Great fishing and quiet campgrounds.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> Herb,
> 
> I was checking around for info on Lassen, and it looks like there are a couple of different areas that will support TT's within the park. Any opinions on the pros and cons of the different areas?
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

We made it back safely and had an absolutely wonderful time! Even better then last year and thatâ€™s saying something. I just posted up a new album with just a few of our pictures from this years trip. Hereâ€™s a LINK.

Doug,

Manzanita Lake campground, during the â€œnormalâ€ operating season, has a small store and even a gas pump. They also have showers if need be. That campground is also the biggest, in a relative sense. The other campgrounds in the park do not have as many amenities. There is also a trailer dump station here as well. Also, there is an amphitheater for the summertime camp programs. None of the campgrounds have hookups of any kind. However, you can run a hose from a water faucet to your trailer to fill up the fresh water then disconnect it. Another camping area is Summit Lake. There is both a north and south campground. I would have to say that Manzanita Lake is my favorite! You are camping in the forest, the lake is right there plus the other items I mentioned above.

There are numerous trails throughout the park, some long and some short. Nothing is super difficult, even the climb to the summit. My kids are 8 and 5 respectively and are probably not quite ready for a hike to the top of Lassen. We did go up about a 1/2 mile as a test and they wanted to go further, so that was a good sign. Maybe next year. A number of the lakes have trails that go completely around them, which works out quite well. The Bumpass Hell trail leads to a geothermal area, which is pretty cool to see. I have some picture in my other album. Thatâ€™s a pretty good hike, especially coming up and out of the geothermal â€œvalleyâ€.

I thoroughly enjoy our visits to Mt. Lassen, but honestly, we are probably getting a little bit spoiled by going â€œafter the seasonâ€. It is definitely not the hub of activity that Yosemite is, but it does get busy during the summer months due to its proximity to Redding, which is only about 50 miles away. Just another thought, the Shasta Caverns would make a good day trip away from Lassen for a change in pace.

If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Herb,

Thanks for the great info, and even more great pictures!








I am definitely going to have to start lobbying for a trip South!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

My pleasure Doug! I may be hitting you up for camping places along the Oregon coast for next year. We don't need to get into it now, but just an early warning...


----------

